# Transfer Premiere content to Bolt



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I can't seem to figure out now to transfer content on my Premiere to the new Bolt. Hydra is a bit confusing for me after being used to the Premiere and Series 3 UI for so long. It was pretty easy to transfer shows between the Premiere and Series 3. Is it done online at Tivo.com? I've looked there and that is even more confusing for my aging brain. 

I originally bought a Tivo (Series 2), because the interface was so stinking easy. But now it's getting more and more complicated.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

Use http://online.tivo.com to transfer files. It's Probably best to do only a few at a time.

Be sure to try playing your transferred files, as many of us are finding that shows freeze part way through. See:

Transferring from Roameo to new Bolt - problems, and how?


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I've tried tivo.com but it doesn't see my Premiere and it shows Tivo boxes I no longer have and had removed from my account.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

online.tivo.com is not TiVo.com. The former can be used to set up/manage passes, recordings, etc., including transfers between boxes Premiere and newer.

Can your Bolt and Premiere "see" each other on your network? If not, then you need to manage your device options on TiVo.com. Just ignore the other boxes.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Got it to see my Premiere, it seems there is an issue with the Tivo wireless G adapter at times not being recognized. It did the same thing with the Series 3 OLED box, so I know it's got to be the adapter. Somehow I'm going to have to find a replacement adapter.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

I have a few G adapters in storage if you can't find any on the market.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

lafos said:


> I have a few G adapters in storage if you can't find any on the market.


Thanks but I think I'd like to find an N adapter.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I've tried to transfer 2 shows and each looked like they were fully recorded, but when I played them one stopped at 13 minutes the other at around 16 minutes. Wouldn't play or fast forward, just stuck there.


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

Resist said:


> I've tried to transfer 2 shows and each looked like they were fully recorded, but when I played them one stopped at 13 minutes the other at around 16 minutes. Wouldn't play or fast forward, just stuck there.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## whatsamatta (Jan 23, 2008)

rpj22 said:


> Welcome to the club.


I'm in the club too. In addition to the deadly pause, I get 2 of the same show I transferred and both have the same problem.

And it gets better...I have the Bolt setup to record the future shows and I can watch and see it recording, but later if I look to play the show it is not in the list. I check the Recording Activity and the show is listed 3 times in a row. 2 of them show "Duplicate" and one says "Not Recorded". That is bad, but it gets worse, the shows are in the "Yesterday" (08/22/18) shows group but the info says "Sat 8/25", 2 days in the future. Info press says, "This show was not recorded because the video signal was unavailable". It would be awesome, if I can get that video signal to work, so I could watch the 08/25/18 episode today. Way to go TiVo!!!

Seriously, I have had 4 different generations of TiVos and until the Bolt I have never had a software problem. Over the years I have bought TiVos for my family and forced friends to get one. I actually like the new UI, after the initial shock that is, but I am within the 30 days and I will have to send it back unless I have done something wrong. Any ideas what is happening?


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

whatsamatta said:


> I'm in the club too. In addition to the deadly pause, I get 2 of the same show I transferred and both have the same problem.
> 
> And it gets better...I have the Bolt setup to record the future shows and I can watch and see it recording, but later if I look to play the show it is not in the list. I check the Recording Activity and the show is listed 3 times in a row. 2 of them show "Duplicate" and one says "Not Recorded". That is bad, but it gets worse, the shows are in the "Yesterday" (08/22/18) shows group but the info says "Sat 8/25", 2 days in the future. Info press says, "This show was not recorded because the video signal was unavailable". It would be awesome, if I can get that video signal to work, so I could watch the 08/25/18 episode today. Way to go TiVo!!!
> 
> Seriously, I have had 4 different generations of TiVos and until the Bolt I have never had a software problem. Over the years I have bought TiVos for my family and forced friends to get one. I actually like the new UI, after the initial shock that is, but I am within the 30 days and I will have to send it back unless I have done something wrong. Any ideas what is happening?


The transfer problem is widespread, with no known solution(while using Hydra.) It is thoroughly discussed here: 
Transferring from Roameo to new Bolt - problems, and how?
The other problems don't ring a bell, but since Hydra has been working fine for me (other than the transfers) I haven't really followed any other issues. One thing which definitely solves the transfer problem is to roll the Bolt software back to TE3 (i.e. the last non-Hydra version.) One of the early posts in the above thread supplies a link to instructions for that. Apparently the only downside is that you lose the VOX feature. (And any recordings on the Bolt.) In the future, once TiVo has everything working, you can upgrade to Hydra again (without losing any recordings.)


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

So Tivo apparently can get away with advertising the Bolt's transfer ability, even though it doesn't work? Maybe I need to roll the UI back, because honestly the VOX feature isn't that exciting and often faster to press a button for what I want, than speak it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Resist said:


> So Tivo apparently can get away with advertising the Bolt's transfer ability, even though it doesn't work? Maybe I need to roll the UI back, because honestly the VOX feature isn't that exciting and often faster to press a button for what I want, than speak it.


But it can work. I transferred several hours of recordings this weekend between Hydra TiVos. There were no issues with them.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I transferred several hours of recordings this weekend between Hydra TiVos.


Well, it doesn't work for Premiere to Bolt Hydra.


----------



## whoknows (May 10, 2010)

Resist said:


> Well, it doesn't work for Premiere to Bolt Hydra.


But, HOW do you TRY to transfer a show from a Premiere to the Bolt????

I can "play" the show just fine, but I can't find any option to even try to initiate a transfer.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

whoknows said:


> But, HOW do you TRY to transfer a show from a Premiere to the Bolt????
> 
> I can "play" the show just fine, but I can't find any option to even try to initiate a transfer.


Through TiVo Online.

Scott


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> Through TiVo Online.


But there is a bug that stops the transfer, so you don't get the completed transfer even though it shows it did complete it. When you play it, it stops after so many minutes.


----------



## whoknows (May 10, 2010)

HerronScott said:


> Through TiVo Online.


You mean there's NO way within the TiVo crappy UI to initiate a transfer?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

whoknows said:


> You mean there's NO way within the TiVo crappy UI to initiate a transfer?


You can revert back to the older UI and do it at the TiVo but you will lose any shows that you have recorded unless you transfer them off temporarily.

Scott


----------



## livolife (Oct 9, 2018)

After reading through the forums, I ordered the BOLT OTA with the intention of transferring from Series 3 to BOLT OTA. It is not possible to transfer in the new Hydra interface, tivo online, or PyTivo. I then attempted to downgrade the BOLT OTA UI using the reset, thumbs down x2 instead of 3, etc., but none of the ways posted worked. Tivo support suggests that I send both units to weaknees!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

livolife said:


> After reading through the forums, I ordered the BOLT OTA with the intention of transferring from Series 3 to BOLT OTA. It is not possible to transfer in the new Hydra interface, tivo online, or PyTivo. I then attempted to downgrade the BOLT OTA UI using the reset, thumbs down x2 instead of 3, etc., but none of the ways posted worked. Tivo support suggests that I send both units to weaknees!


Have you tried to set the remote to IR mode first? That's TiVo button with "C". TiVo's support can really act stupid.


----------



## livolife (Oct 9, 2018)

How does IR mode affect the ability to downgrade the UI? Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

livolife said:


> How does IR mode affect the ability to downgrade the UI? Thanks!


No clue. Just another urban legend. But your problem has been reported before.


----------

